# My new boy



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Everyone meet Radley 




























His coats a little short at present but that should grow in in the next few months  xx But he's fantastically big boned for a year old boy and that muzzle is truly fabulous!!

Hopefully he'll do me proud and sire Storm's kittens for me in January  xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

What a gorgeous cat. Beautiful pics.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

i got bored on photobucket and started mucking with the new editing tools lol x ddn't like his litter tray being in the background, kinda spoilt it but he decided to lie there so had to take pic lol xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

He's absolutely gorgeous! He looks stunning in the first picture, and the second is just great - winking and licking his lips lol


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Gorgeous boy 
He is going to make some stunning babies :thumbup1:

I can't believe how laid back he looks - you only collected him yesterday.

He is an absolute stunner


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks you lot  x

Yeah Hazel he is pretty laid back, but then i find the boys are  xx Loves his fuss, purrs his head off lol xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello new boy - you are to damd handsome for your own good
regards
DT


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

He is gorgeous!! *beware of weird looking scottish girls with pink hair arriving in your area* lmao


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh Lou congratulations on your new stud muffin!! He is just phwoar!! 

He is def gonna make beautiful bubs my sweets!!


----------



## kiska (Dec 12, 2008)

He is a very handsome boy and something he seems to know!!


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Everyone meet Radley
> 
> His coats a little short at present but that should grow in in the next few months  xx But he's fantastically big boned for a year old boy and that muzzle is truly fabulous!!
> 
> Hopefully he'll do me proud and sire Storm's kittens for me in January  xx


I absolutelyt adore your Storm...makes the idea of a Storm+Radley kitten very appealing...  UhOh!! x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Everyone meet Radley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Is this the import? He is absolutely gorgeous, should do very well for you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what a little cracker,!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love his bushy tail, gorgeous, cant wait to follow his progress,xxxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks girls  x

Yes he's my polish boy  xx

Storm's dutch (so's Bowie who's due in next year) and Lady's czech lol xx i like me euro's - just have such fantastic lines over there x and always such stunning muzzles and boning xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

He's a beauty! Will you be showing him?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow, Lou, you lucky thing. He is gorgeous  *


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

He is gorgeous Lou - no wonder you were so pleased when you picked him up!

Hope he settles in well for you

xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovin this lad Lou,that 2nd pic where he's winking is cracking,bet you can't wait to get him out..he's gooorrrggeeoouss:001_wub::yesnod::001_tt1:


----------



## musical (Dec 13, 2008)

what a lovely fluffy cat


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous boy Lou! :001_wub: - they will have some beautiful kittens! what colour babies will you expect from them

D x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

lizward said:


> He's a beauty! Will you be showing him?


Of course  xx TICA to start with, then onto FIFE and GCCF xx

Hopefully his coat will be a little thicker by Jan/Feb - then he's off to his first shows  xx

Thanks Everyone x

Yes Lou, i'm definitely pleased with him, he's a big boy  x

colours expected from him and Storm are 50% white, then Black Tabby and depending what he's masking maybe blue tabby xx

We shall see  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a beauty he is! Love his name! My favourite handbags lol!! The picture of him winking is really funny


----------



## crazeek (Dec 10, 2008)

he is a very handsome lad loving the wink for the camera in pic 2 he should be a hit with the ladies


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

He's gorgeous. Does he get his name 'cos his mum likes handbags, lol!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, what a stunner. like the winking pic


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ooh my just seen your new boy,,,,,woooooow hes a looker alright!!!...:yikes:

love him!..xxxx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

he's beautiful a real little stunner x


----------

